# Texas laws regarding shotgun length?



## kenn

I have a 410 i'm thinking of shortening, what is the minimal length that the law will allow?

thanks in advance,
kenn


----------



## Shipwreck

18" for the barrel - 26 inches for overall length.

That is fed law. Be aware that I have someone on probation (on my caseload) for shortening a shotgun - and he thought he had the barrel at 18". I am not sure if the length is the entire thing, or maybe they don't count the small area at the end where the barrel fits into the receiver.


----------



## Ram Rod

Shipwreck said:


> 18" for the barrel - 26 inches for overall length.
> 
> That is fed law. Be aware that I have someone on probation (on my caseload) for shortening a shotgun - and he thought he had the barrel at 18". I am not sure if the length is the entire thing, or maybe they don't count the small area at the end where the barrel fits into the receiver.


Agreed. Federal law. I've had several shotguns in the past, and usually bought an extra barrel for them and had gunsmiths chop them--they have always made them 18 1/4" at minimum so there wasn't any question. To my knowledge, barrel means barrel and does not include the chamber-that would be from the front of your shotgun receiver to the muzzle. It's perfectly legal to have a registered short barrel shotgun or AOW, just follow your state or federal laws pertaining to that. Many manufacturers offer factory short barreled shotguns including Wilson Combat.


----------



## Mike Barham

*Ram Rod* is on the money, as usual. Be very careful with shortening shotguns. Read up on Randy Weaver and the feds.


----------



## kenn

thanks guys.


----------



## N3OKI

18in. to the bolt face with the action closed.


----------

